# Our new Mini-Nubians!!!



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 7, 2009)

Finally, we were able to make the 6 hour drive to get our goats on Saturday.  We are already 

Here is everybody at breakfast!






Here's Oreo, already the herd Queen!





This is Sophia, the sweet one.






The is Wilma the wimp.  She doesn't do anything without Sophia, who was originally from the same herd.





And here is little Betty, who came to us with the name Ilsa, but we changed it because...well, we already had a Wilma...I am a little worried about Betty's eyes.  They were kind of leaky this morning.






So, what do ya think?  We are thinking they rea pretty great so far.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in love with Sophia!
How big are mini-Nubians?


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 7, 2009)

It depends on what generation--I have 2-2nd gen does and 2- 3rd gen does and a 2nd gen buck.   the further you down you get in generations, the smaller they might get--check out the Mini Nubian Dairy Goat Association.     
http://greengablesmininubians.com/
http://www.echohillsfarm.com/
 I am sure there are others on this forum that have beautiful Minis as well. I happen to have Mini Nubians from Hearts In Dixie, who started with stock from Echo Hills--I have  Hearts In Dixie  Indian Boy's Dam  --Hearts In Dixie  Shoofly Pie and  the doe out of her first triplets and out of the same litter-- Hearts In Dixie  Apache.   
I love my Mini Nubians
  congratulations  
aren't they so lovable--well my standard doe Dyna is very lovable also.
got a good start


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 7, 2009)

you  have all does?  Are they bred--I am jsut starting to read some of the back posts and trying to get to know everyone by name and who has what goats.


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Gorgeous ladies!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, we have all does.  Oreo is possibly bred because the buck at Whispering Pines kept jumping the fence.  None of the other three are bred, but we are looking to breed Sophia this fall.  I think Betty and Wilma are too small for breeding this year.

Sophia and Wilma came from Spring Woods Farm in Prospect Hill, NC.  Oreo and Betty came from Whispering Pines in Ferrum, VA.  Sophia, Wilma and Oreo are all daughters of Green Gables Cowboy, who is currently residing at Spring Woods Farm.

Sophia and Wilma are F2s.

Oreo and Betty are F3s.

Sophia is our biggest girl.  Here is a picture of her with my four year old daughter.


----------



## hoosiergal (Sep 7, 2009)

beautiful girls including your daughter.


----------



## lilhill (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice!  Congratulations, and your daughter is a real beauty.  Bet she's going to be a heartbreaker some day.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the information and links! That's some really interesting stuff. Definitely something to look into as I consider my ideal breed for my future herd. 
I agree, your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 7, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 7, 2009)

Awwww!  And now you can change your signature line from LOOKING to HAVE!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 7, 2009)

You're right!  There, I changed it!


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 8, 2009)

Congratulations!!!
They are very pretty.
Oreo needs some groceries though.


----------

